# A little help



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

My wife is scheduled to have surgery on March 24th in Guad and will return home on the 25th. The doctor says that she'll need 24/7 care for about a week.

Does anyone know of a 24/7 caregiver in Ajijic that would be available for about a week from March 25th? We live in West Ajijic. She must be able to understand English.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Contact 'Vetteforon' on Chapala.com and his wife, Sara, may be available.
Or have you already done that?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Sara works outside the place they run but only part time. For 24-7 they would need to move in if they have room

Lakeside Care


----------



## pappabee (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks everyone, my wife's got it under control so I have nothing to do with it anymore.

:clap2:


----------

